# 1951 Schwinn Panther for sale? for trades? or may part out?? open to all offers???



## broken_spokes (Apr 17, 2011)

Please look at the pictures carefully. This is a 1951 schwinn Panther that was in the start of restoration. I bought a bunch of restored bikes and this one was never finished as the owner passed away.. This has the locked springer fork, front wheel was completly restored and rechromed with new spokes ect! everything seems to be there comes with brandnew looking seat, fenders with lights,horn and tank,rear rack, ect!ect! you guys know what to look for..  I am open to serious cash offers,maybe trades?? or my part out?? if you need pictures of something close up let me know? thanks so much i also have this now posted in a local paper and other places so hurry.. I will ship at buyers exspence.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Jan 30, 2012)

*Still Available????*

IF the frame and front fork are still available how much would you take for the frame and front fork. Possibly the tank too, if it is an original and not a repop.
thank you
rebirth bikes


----------

